# Show off your desktop(s)



## maxpayne_lhp

^^^ It's self-explainary 
Well this was mine when I was on "Shark Tale mood"








*
___________
*
And this when I was on "Star Wars mood"









How about yours?


----------



## Jonno

Here's mine:


----------



## Guest

here mine.. i downsised it though.


----------



## Guest

yeah, how do u take a pic of your desktop?


----------



## shev

take a screen shot. or find the picture you are using as your desktop and use that.


----------



## sbsociety




----------



## Ghetto




----------



## Shaggy

Scuba Kid said:


> yeah, how do u take a pic of your desktop?


Go to your desktop and find the button on your keyboard the says "Print Screen". Its should be next to your F12 button on the top right.

Then go to a photoediting program like Paint Shop Pro, Photoshop, or even paint on Windows, and click paste. Your imae of your desktop should be there now. Resize it and save it. All done.


----------



## Lydia

the second is my normal one and the first i just put on


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> how do you guys get it on here?


Attach to your post (you may see the option at the bottom of your editting window or upload to a 3rd party photo hosting like photobucket or photoshack and copy the code () into your post.

Have you managed to, Scuba_kid? Cool, sbsociety... Hmmm thinking about it. :D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Hmmm... is this your desktop?


----------



## sbsociety

Thanks maxpayne. Those are my kids. (if ya didn't know) lol.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow, your kids?


----------



## Shaggy

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Wow, your kids?


There just several pics of his 2 kids.  Not like he has 15 kids.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol ok i didn't notice that cool!


----------



## MiSo

this is an old screenshot (didn't feel like taking one and getting it hosted)
but i've been using the same desktop pic forever...
she's hot!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Well I didn't reall pay anttention on the kids, but the quantity of the kids. And well... when sbsociety joined the board...I wondered about his name. So now that image really makes me think about if this guy is really socialble or something... lol forget that, I'm stupid ho ho


----------



## sbsociety

haha. Funny. Yep, my 15 kids! lol. Actually, ya, just two. 

And by the way, SHE, not HE.  That's actually my husband on the left with my daughter. lol

And don't ask about the story of why my name and website is named sbsociety... looong story. haha


----------



## Lexus

Hmm I've always wondered how to do that


----------



## Imbrium

Baby_Baby, what are you saying "ew" to?


Here's mine. Yeah, I'm a Harry Potter freak.


----------



## Shaggy

Imbrium said:


> Baby_Baby, what are you saying "ew" to?
> 
> 
> Here's mine. Yeah, I'm a Harry Potter freak.


Nothing wrong with that. The movies have been good.


----------



## Lydia

lol i was thinkin that too....if it was a guy, though..... :lol: jk


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

lol sorry sbsociety... I though like "Somebody society" but nonsense... however, it's long story so... ha ha wait for your PM lol


----------



## Imbrium

Well, I'll just say I agree with MiSo. She's pretty hot.


----------



## Lydia

even brad pitt...or josh hartnett...or....lol jk


----------



## Imbrium

I'm not a guy. Everybody thinks I'm a guy.


----------



## Lydia

lol baby_baby i agree

i hate to say this imbrium but i thought so too....i have no clue why...i thought guppyart was a girl though so dont worry about it


----------



## guppyart

heres mine. These are generally the ones I use.


----------



## Imbrium

I think I must put off guy vibes or something. :mrgreen: Maybe I should change my title to something really girly. lol


----------



## Guest

since we're playing "guess if im a tguy or girl" what am i?


----------



## fishfreaks

i think your a girl


----------



## Guest

wow thats a first. lol.
everyone thinks Scuba Kid is a guy's screen name. dunno why. 
btw, heres my desktop

http://community.webshots.com/photo/380726056/380727288XlVbvkhttp://image46.webshots.com/46/2/72/88/380727288XlVbvk_ph.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks

was i right?

btw i cant see your desktop


----------



## Guest

im working on it...damn computer


----------



## Guest

yay! i got it to work


----------



## Guest

well it decided to stop working...so you can click on the link


----------



## fishfreaks

sorry skubakid but i still dont see anything


----------



## Guest

link works


----------



## fishfreaks

haha you wrote back before i noticed. anyway cool! i love the fishies!!


----------



## fish_doc

My desktop is basic. Usually Maroon, Black, Or blue.


----------



## fishfreaks

mines a shark close up shot showing his teeth


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Better show off  he fishfreaks, so is that shark Bruce? 
Scuba_Kid, first I think you're a guy but I saw your name on your forum and your email... so you're a girl


----------



## Lydia

i like your backgrounds guppyart! especially the waterfall one

scuba kid: i didnt think you were a guy named katie, lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

What's your avatar, Scuba Kid?


----------



## Shaggy

maxpayne_lhp said:


> What's your avatar, Scuba Kid?


Its a US show called CSI Las Vegas. CSI means Crime Scene Investagation. Its a pretty cool tv show that deals with forensics.


----------



## flynngriff

Sadly, the science is so bad on CSI that I can't watch it. It makes me twitch..


----------



## Guest

i love it. lol

i watched a CSI marathon that went on for an entire week. as soon as i got home from school, i watched csi until i was so tired i had to go to sleep. and i did this for a week. i wish it was on like this ALL THE TIME. i seriously LOVE csi.


----------



## fishfreaks

flynngriff said:


> It makes me twitch..


 hahahahhaha :lol:


----------



## baby~doll

heres mine.... me and my boyfriend


----------



## baby~doll

aww :| 
yeah... my boyfriends adorable


----------



## baby~doll

lol @ that ^

but we've almost been together for 10 months... on July 11th it'll be 10 months


----------



## Osiris

wow we have cuties here 

Here's mine:


----------



## Lydia

hey malawianpro! how did you get a picture of me???


lol jk thats really neat looking


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Heh he Baby~doll, better make a copy in Members' photos 
Great couple, anyway 
Better find me a gf soon... they think that I'm a jerk just because of fish...


----------



## baby~doll

thanks! ill have to do that... hmmm because of the fish???!!!


----------



## Osiris

LOL lydia, umm dont u remember that nite...

Sorry had to edit this part out, can get me in trouble lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> because of the fish???!!!


Yeah... Vietnamese girls (also boys) don't like fish. So... they think I'm abnormal...weird, they are abnormal! 
And lol most of the members of the HCMC aquarium club has no wife ho ho...


----------



## Lexus

Just wait til you get to America Maxpayne!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

> Just wait til you get to America Maxpayne!


One says it all:


----------



## Lydia

lol malawianpro ;-) :lol:


----------



## fish_doc

In my area of the country its not to hard to find those who have MTS. Even the local pet store keeps food in the tubs because so many people buy in that size bulk.


----------



## fishfreaks

fish_doc said:


> In my area of the country its not to hard to find those who have MTS. Even the local pet store keeps food in the tubs because so many people buy in that size bulk.


what???? i dont get it


----------



## fish_doc

MTS- Multiple Tank Syndrome

the tubs of fish food usually run about $60 and are in containers that could hold about 2 gallons of water. Last week when I was there she had 4 of these tubs that people had ordered for that weeks delivery alone.


----------



## fishfreaks

oh ok haha! i was confused with all the chit chatting goin on


----------



## Brad




----------



## fishfreaks

Baby_Baby said:


> :shock: that is the weirdest thing i have seen all week


no that was you  haha jp :chair:


----------



## Brad

I'm into some wierd stuff! =]


----------



## Brad

Maybe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Diablo? duh cool!  I used to stick to it...


----------



## fish_doc

I can tell from the desktops that alot of people are on XP. Darn Now Im feeling old again. Im on windows 98


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

fish_doc said:


> I can tell from the desktops that alot of people are on XP. Darn Now Im feeling old again. Im on windows 98


Really? Use Linux and show it off for we youngins...


----------



## guppyart

fish_doc said:


> I can tell from the desktops that alot of people are on XP. Darn Now Im feeling old again. Im on windows 98


think of it this way xp crashes a lot and there are more viruses built for it now and i will be going back to 98 when I finish building my new computer


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> think of it this way xp crashes a lot and there are more viruses built for it now and i will be going back to 98 when I finish building my new computer



Why not just go back to 2000?


----------



## Osiris

i agree i have had to re-write windows on this darn computer and other computers with xp more then any other previous years.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Me get no problem from windows xp...


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> Why not just go back to 2000?


cause I don't have 2000 and it doesn't run lots of other stuff so I wouldn't want it either


----------



## Ghetto

maxpayne_lhp said:


> Me get no problem from windows xp...


Same here I've never had to reformat.


----------



## Ghetto

Here is a shot of my new desktop.


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> Same here I've never had to reformat.


do you do a lot of downloading and high performance stuff.


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> do you do a lot of downloading and high performance stuff.



Yeah..what do you consider high performance stuff?...oh and are you a Houston Rockets fan?


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> Yeah..what do you consider high performance stuff?...oh and are you a Houston Rockets fan?


yes of course they have yao ming the guy I am nicknamed after.
graphics and photo manipulation and gaming stuff like that


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> yes of course they have yao ming the guy I am nicknamed after.
> graphics and photo manipulation and gaming stuff like that



Yes to all except gaming I do that on my xbox...BTW I hope your better than yao cus so far he hasn't shown anything. :wink:


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> Yes to all except gaming I do that on my xbox...BTW I hope your better than yao cus so far he hasn't shown anything. :wink:


pff what most people don't know is that. Every year he plays for chinas national team and its hard to improve if your just playing all the time and never training. But he has to take this summer off he has fragments in one of his ankles so he is taking it easy. And he is only 22 or something like that anbd both his parents where tall and played on th enational teams so he has the genetics to be good.


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> pff what most people don't know is that. Every year he plays for chinas national team and its hard to improve if your just playing all the time and never training. But he has to take this summer off he has fragments in one of his ankles so he is taking it easy. And he is only 22 or something like that anbd both his parents where tall and played on th enational teams so he has the genetics to be good.



I knew about him going to play for chinas national team. I never said he didn't have the potential to be good. He just hasn't shown it so far. How you like my new desktop it's at the top? BTW I'm just messing with you I'm a lakers fan


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> I knew about him going to play for chinas national team. I never said he didn't have the potential to be good. He just hasn't shown it so far. How you like my new desktop it's at the top? BTW I'm just messing with you I'm a lakers fan


and thats where you are wrong its all about pheonix suns!!!
ya but he isn't one of the washed up tall people from the past even shaq had to admit he is good and has more potential.
plus he has been playing against short people since he was young so he never had a challenge.
and I like your background.


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> and thats where you are wrong its all about pheonix suns!!!
> ya but he isn't one of the washed up tall people from the past even shaq had to admit he is good and has more potential.
> plus he has been playing against short people since he was young so he never had a challenge.
> and I like your background.



The suns are never going to win without learning of a little thing called Defence. Well I know it's not as if he's a shawn bradley now he's trash.


----------



## shev

I've had bad luck with computers, as some may recall I had problems with my cd roms. When I went into "my computer" they were just missing, and it didnt read or recognize any cd's I put in there. I was gonna reinstall windows, but it was on a cd.

then the computer would reset everytime AIM came on, but I had it set so that it came on every time I turned on my computer, so it would just keep resetting itself. I finally was fast enough to delete AIM before it reset.

that was on windows 2000, now I have xp.



fish_doc said:


> My desktop is basic. Usually Maroon, Black, Or blue.


mine too. my little brother added a ';..;' and enlarged it. lol, still pretty boring.


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> The suns are never going to win without learning of a little thing called Defence. Well I know it's not as if he's a shawn bradley now he's trash.


yes he is trash.
ya they have an unstoppable offence no could beat it. Just there defence was weak if they just work on that this year they could win.cause shaq is getting old so heat doesn't pose a threat, dallas is a threat and so are the spurs


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> yes he is trash.
> ya they have an unstoppable offence no could beat it. Just there defence was weak if they just work on that this year they could win.cause shaq is getting old so heat doesn't pose a threat, dallas is a threat and so are the spurs



Don't forget about my lakers. :grin:


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> Don't forget about my lakers. :grin:


I don't know I didn't see how far they got in the finals


----------



## Ghetto

guppyart said:


> I don't know I didn't see how far they got in the finals



aww that hurt :lol:


----------



## guppyart

Ghetto said:


> aww that hurt :lol:


no the problem was all the games I saw where pheonix and that was it.
and my yahoo messenger was set to watch pheonix and chicago. I personally think the bulls have done very well being how they had a rookie team and had to train them they have come back very well.


----------



## fishfreaks

i had to reformat once with xp, ive never used 98, but i sure didnt like ME either


----------



## fishboy

My desktop is a picture of The Shins(a band) in concert. I would make it a picture of when i saw Modest Mouse in concert but we don't have any pictures from that concert


----------



## Imbrium

Wow, I'm surprised you have problems with XP. It's definately the best so far, much better than 98. Maybe you should consider using XPpro instead.
Whatever you do, don't use ME. It's horrible, you wanna see something crash, use ME.



Shev, are you using Firefox?


----------

